# Family in need of prayers



## dylankd22 (Oct 23, 2011)

The bailey family from covington, their oldest son passed away in a car accident late saturday night. Keep them in yours prayers. Thanks


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2011)

our sympathy, our prayers


----------



## dylankd22 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks yall. keep praying! God was in the presence at the funeral today. he gave everyone some strength for sure!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 27, 2011)

My condolences and Prayers are added.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Prayers for the family sent.


----------

